# Cold Air Intake Systems



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

Are they more good or bad for your car?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Pretty general question, there is nothing bad about them.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

x_cruizin_x said:


> Are they more good or bad for your car?


THE GOOD
- Increased horsepower (3-10WHP depending on the engine)
- Awesome sound is loud

THE BAD
- Depending on the filter location, water can get into the intake, damaging the engine. Almost all reports of damage are from driving through standing water. A valve can be inserted into the intake, preventing water from entering, but it lowers the horsepower gain.
- Awesome sound is loud

Whether a CAI is more good than bad is a personal call.

I don't have a valve in my CAI, and have had no problems for 7 years, but I rarely drive in the rain.

Lew


----------



## black_200_sx (May 18, 2005)

if i were you, i would get a short ram, cause they are basically the same loudness, and they are shorter so that they don't hydrolock as much. plus they are about 100 dollors cheaper!


----------



## Ralphieboy57 (Sep 20, 2004)

*Good! Very Good!!!*

I have a AEM cai and have had no problems. More H.P. Better reponse. And increased milage(which is definatly a +++. As far as the water situation I have driven in the rain quite often. I jusk keep a heads up and I don't drive through standing puddles. My Spec V is even lowered 1.8 " and still no problems. :hal:


----------



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

What if I just use a cone filter and the stock tubing?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the idea behind the CAI has nothing to do with the sound, a short ram is inferior. a short ram (or a cone filter on the end of your stock rubber pipe) is sucking up hot air from the engine bay. a cold air intake sucks air from out side that is many * cooler. the idea is that for every 10* drop in intake air temp you gain 1 HP.

im sorry if this is harsh, but if you drive into water that is high enough to hydrolock your engine than you deserve it! in water that covers the filter it would be up to the middle of your bumper, in water that high, even without a CAI, you would have massive water damage to the interior/engine bay/electronics. i have a CAI on both of my cars and have never had a single problem even during a hurricane, winter snow storm, or in a high pressure car wash.


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

:cheers: I just installed a k&n in the stock box and noticed a difference in mileage and power but to each his own whatever makes ya happy its your ride.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

there is a difference btw the cai and the short ram.. the short ram will bring in more hot air due to location, producing less power. the CAI will bring in dense and colder air produce more power, mainly at higher RPM's. They do sound bad ass and improve on gas mileage. 

You know, everyone talks bout hydrolockign your car and how water can get into your block, but its pretty damn hard. By the laws of physics alone, you have to completely submerges your filter, to be able to think bout suckin in water. Air is more dense than water and that is why its hard to suck in water. I am still waitin for a person to say on this board that they hydro locked their motor because they went through a puddle. you have to be in like 2-3 foot of standing water to do something like that...


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I've always liked the sound of short-rams better tho. But that's just me


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

pete? said:


> in water that covers the filter it would be up to the middle of your bumper, in water that high, even without a CAI, you would have massive water damage to the interior/engine bay/electronics.


ive driven through lakes (not literally, but HUGE puddles of water) sdo many times i cant count. the only ONE problem i had was the engine died out cuz the engine bay was a little wet. and even then that was after i decided to go through it about 10 times.


but ive learned better than that  since i got my exhaust....i drive like a normal person


----------

